# Figure Contest Winners



## Rastun (Jan 4, 2008)

First I would like to thank all of you that entered the contest we have some great artists here.

After hours of deliberations and a few minutes on a calculator our Winners have been decided.

In First Place:

Gaetan
Gaetan Air Guitar









Gaetan, please contact rkapuaala for arrangements for your prize.

In Second Place:

BnEgscale
Christmas Engagement on Park Bench









Bob, please get ahold of me for your prize.

For those of you that are curious the full run down of the placing is this:

Gaetan 9.1

BnEgscale #1 8.0

Gene Walker 7.5

The tie
Matt Vogt and Yolanda #1 7.3

Torby #1 7.2

Yolanda #2 7.1

BnEgscale #2 6.7

Torby #2 5.8

Rick Raivley 5.6

Flatracker 3.7

As I said in the other thread you all did wonderful and just putting your figures up for all to see and judge take a tremendous amount of courage.

GOOD JOB!!

Jack


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to all who participated! 

Gaetan, that is remarkable! Are you going to create some railroad figures?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What fun!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone, great work! Gaetan, you can claim any custom painted figure from my site at http://poe.o-honua.com/orderform.html. Don't finish the form all the way, just go to the invoice page and use the email address displayed at the bottom. Send me a copy of the invoice for my records.


----------



## Gaetan from Montreal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello guys

First, I want to thank you all for your praise......    A great thank you to Richard and Jack for organizing this contest....      The thing I am most proud of is not the winning .....    It is that this contest gave me the kick to work on something new and to bring it to fruition...   To quote Led Zeppelin : It's been a long time......... For that, my warmest thanks.....   

Richard, I will get to you as soon as I have decided about ''the ONE''.   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif      You had to add a Marcus Shutte painted picture yesterday and associate him to  the K-28, that will weight heavily in the balance ............/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif



Ps;   To answer Jim question, I have some ideas.  But it won't only be railroad oriented figures   ..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


Gaétan


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Gaetan, 
Unfortunately I am not offering him or Lincoln in custom paint scheme yet. I am too backed up on painting and probably won't have basic or custom painted Lincolns or Schuttes for a couple of months. Sorry, thats where it sort of sucks being a one man operation, researching, sculpting, casting, painting, writing code for the site and maintaining the web server, taking orders, filling orders can be a little overwhelming


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Rick and Jack, 

Thanks for stirring up interest through the contest. I didn't rally think of it personally as competition but a way to inspire others to try their hand at sculpting. I also like the comments on everones offerings (including my own) as you get an idea of the perspective that other people have on each piece. In the mean time I have been working on half a dozen sculpts and I am just about ready to hit the paint stage. I'll be posting them as they emerge from under the brush. 

Bob


----------



## Gaetan from Montreal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello Richard

I didn't forget you.....   I have tried many times to contact you at your address but the server fail to let me in and it bounces back  with a failure notice....

I have decided at last to choose Mr Pippin as he's got a certain resemblance to my late dad.    I thanks you again for having organised the contest.     I was a great kick-ass motivation to try worknig with the Aves putty sitting in a corner of my room for the last year.      I am presently working on the Cyclops from the old TV series Lost In Space from the sixties.    The Cyclops will measure between 20 to 22 inches and I will need to sculpt over a half dozen  1/24 figures to add to the diorama.   I also have some ideas concerning 1/20 railroad related figures that I hope to work on before summer.

Please email me so I can give you my shipping address,

Gaétan


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Gaetan send me a private message with your address information and I will send you an email address that works. Sherman is a good choice, he looks a lot like my Grandfather.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard and Jack,
Somehow I missed this thread. Thank you very much for sponsoring this. It was great to see other's work. There are some very talented people out there!
Gaetan, phenomenal piece, buddy! Great idea and execution, Bob!

Well done, Everyone!


----------



## Gaetan from Montreal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello Richard 
Since it seems that your system is not able to decipher my messages and and I was able to read your PM, could you please pm me your phone number ? I will call and give you my address...... I am not very at ease to give my address on a public board. 
Thanks, Gaétan


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Very strange things are happening. When I try to login to this account from my windows machine, I can't get on, however, I don't have any problems login from my linux machine. Further more my entire domain has been grey listed which is weird since I don't allow relays, so I don't think anyone is relaying spam through me. Gaetan, I got your address, but I have been very swamped when you sent it. I had to clear out an old shed with about 15 years of treasure and garbage in it, and I have 5 sets of book shelfs to get out of my shop, so I can get back to my coach 64 build. One of the problems with having too many irons in the fire is you run out of room to put more irons in. 
Unfortunately, you were about 2 days late on placing a Sherman order and someone else got the one I keep in back up. So, sorry you have to wait till I get the book cases done and installed and another Sherman painted. It will probably be about 2 to 3 weeks. So sorry /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Gaetan, 
I left you an mls private message regarding the status of your figure. Please respond


----------



## Gaetan from Montreal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello Richard 

PM sent with infos 

Gaétan


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Got it


----------

